# Vaccine Podcasts w/Dr. Ronald Schultz



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Dr. Ronald Schultz was a recent guest on 4 Woof Meow shows discussing veterinary vaccines:

#1 Vaccinations--Why They are Important, Core Vaccines & Vaccination Schedules http://ec.libsyn.com/p/a/6/9/a6910161d5d94233/WoofMeowShow-2013-06-22-Vaccinations-1.mp3?d13a76d516d9dec20c3d276ce028ed5089ab1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5c018c&c_id=5799632

#2 Titer Testing, Canine Influenza & Respiratory Disease Complex http://ec.libsyn.com/p/7/4/f/74fbcfbd8ae63bbf/WoofMeowShow-2013-06-29-Vaccinations-2.mp3?d13a76d516d9dec20c3d276ce028ed5089ab1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5dc263&c_id=5811465

#3 Non-Core Vaccines for Cats & Adverse Reactions to Vaccines http://ec.libsyn.com/p/f/5/6/f5605c138a476456/WoofMeowShow-2013-07-06-Vaccinations-3.mp3?d13a76d516d9dec20c3d276ce028ed5089ab1ce3dae902ea1d01cf843ed1cf5e9f23&c_id=5844846

#4 Rabies Vaccine http://traffic.libsyn.com/woofmeowshow/WoofMeowShow-2013-07-13-Vaccinations-Rabies_Challenge_Fund.mp3

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

If you're having trouble with the links above, try accessing the podcasts directly on The Woof Meow Show website http://woofmeowshow.libsyn.com/webpage .


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

"_*Is Your Pet Receiving Any of These Useless Vaccines?*_" Dr. Karen Becker interviews Dr. Ronald Schultz about pet vaccines: http://www.nutritionw.com/2013/11/is-your-pet-receiving-any-of-these-useless-vaccines/

*Part 2: * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghhWzD0ym8


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kris L. Christine said:


> "_*Is Your Pet Receiving Any of These Useless Vaccines?*_" Dr. Karen Becker interviews Dr. Ronald Schultz about pet vaccines: http://www.nutritionw.com/2013/11/is-your-pet-receiving-any-of-these-useless-vaccines/
> 
> *Part 2: * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghhWzD0ym8



Thanks, Kris.

Dr. Schultz is one of my top two go-to doctors for dog-vax questions.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Thanks, Kris.


You're quite welcome, Connie!


----------

